# 6 Gallon for the desk.



## Fabien01 (Jul 11, 2011)

Hello

My name is Fabien, from France

I want to introduce you my 6 gallon ( 20 liters ). 40*20*25cm

Today the tank is OFF. But i think it was a good idea to share the evolution and growth of this little tank ; 100% NPT !

no co2, no ferts, no watter change.

topsoil + jbl manado
FC 18w 1200lm 10 000°k
dennerle pump for water movement.
heater 10w at the begining, then nothing. Tanychtys don't need a heater.

here it is :

1st month










2nd month










3rd month










4th month



















5th / 6th month










7th / 8th month

( new lightning 23w 6500k )



















i have no pics after...

no algae at all, healthy little fish,

what else.... hm i have another idea for a new tank 5 gallon NPT cube, like a riparium.


----------



## PaulG (Apr 25, 2011)

I love it!!!


----------



## Nachos (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks for posting this progress, you have done a fine job and have a beautiful tank!


----------



## ItsDubC (Jan 12, 2008)

Nice and lush. Great work!


----------



## user367 (Dec 15, 2004)

very beautiful


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Nice little tank! I love to see plants climbing out of the top like that. Those desk lamps with spiral compect fluorescents work very well on small tanks.


----------



## Fabien01 (Jul 11, 2011)

Michael said:


> Nice little tank! I love to see plants climbing out of the top like that. Those desk lamps with spiral compect fluorescents work very well on small tanks.


yes they are not expensive, and works well.

but only on small tanks one 18w or 23w for 20 liters

and one 23w or 27w for 30 liters

for the next tanks i will use a 27w on 20liters, but installed higher for a good aerial growing.


----------

